# Was ist die ideale Stipp-Montage?



## tkaelin (29. März 2009)

Hab mal eine frage, wie sieht eure stippmontage aus, wie weit sind die bleie auseinander, wie weit ist das erste blei vom angel entfernt, benutz ihr wirbel zwischen vorfach und hauptschnur oder wirbel mit karabiner, oder ganz ohne?
beschreibt einfach mal eure montagen.
Danke schon im voraus.


----------



## nostradamus (30. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist die ideale Stipp-Montage?*

ich glaube nicht, dass die frage ohne nähere angaben von dem gewässer und der zielfischart sinn macht.

nosta


----------



## Thorben93 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist die ideale Stipp-Montage?*

Eins kann ich so schon Sagen, mach niemals einen Wirbel zwischen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tewi (30. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist die ideale Stipp-Montage?*

@torben: warum keinen wirbel?????|kopfkrat

ich angele schon einige jahre und habe trotz wirbel noch nie probleme gehabt!#c


----------



## karpfen-freak (30. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist die ideale Stipp-Montage?*

richtig also von schlaufen in schlaufe halte ich garnichts...........
meine montage sieht so aus teich/kanal:
10er hauptschnur 2gr schwimmer 4 kleine bleischrote jeweils 1 fingerlänge auseinander (1 blei 1 fingerlänge vor dem tönnchenwirbel) dann kleiner tönnchenwirbel(der nacher auf grund aufliegt) in dem ich einen 16-20er haken mit ca. 15-20 cm langem vorfach einhänge (diese montage sinkt sehr langsam ab was rotaugen sprich kleinfische mögen für brassen einfach die schrote zusammenschieben oder 1 großes bleischrot an der schnur

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## jimmie8882 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist die ideale Stipp-Montage?*

Wie schon geschrieben fehlen zum perfekten Tipp eindeutige Hinweise. 

- An was für einem Gewässer willst Du angeln? (Strömung, Gewässertiefe, Untergrundbeschaffenheit, Umgebung, etc.) 

- Was für eine Rute benutzt Du? (Kopfrute, Bologneserute, Feederrute, Pickerrute oder Matchrute / beringt oder unberingt) 

- Welcher ist Dein Zielfisch? (Oder was ist eigentlich im Wasser?)

Das sind Alles Faktoren, die zählen, aber da Du ganz simpel nach einer Montage gefragt hast, will ich auch ne ordentliche Antwort geben. 

Meine Montage (Buhne, Ruhr, Bochum)
Da ich hier nicht viel Strömung habe, kann ich eine leichte Feststell-Pose wählen (2g). 
Die kommt auf die Hauptschnur (0.16), dahinter gerne ein 0,5g Schrotblei zum Fixieren der Pose. 
Dann einen kleinen Wirbel. Das mag ich auch lieber, weil ich dann mit der gleichen Montage schnell das Vorfach (0.12 - 0.14) wechseln kann. 
Hakengröße variiert zwischen 14 - 20, die Vorfachlänge bis 50 cm. 
Auf's Vorfach kommen dann Schrotbleie, die absinken Richtung Köder kleiner werden.


----------



## nostradamus (31. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist die ideale Stipp-Montage?*



Thorben93 schrieb:


> Eins kann ich so schon Sagen, mach niemals einen Wirbel zwischen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Hallo thorben,

kannst du es bischen genauer ausführen? ich finde, das in den meisten situationen ein wirbel ein muss ist!

danke, dass du dein wissen mit mir teilen willst |uhoh:|uhoh:

nosta


----------



## tdh (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was ist die ideale Stipp-Montage?*

Wirbel mache ich auch NIE dazwischen, wurde mir von mehreren sehr guten Friedfischanglern abgeraten.

Das Vorfach würde ich auf maximal 10-15cm verkürzen, Grund: Bei etwas stärkerer Strömung ist der Haken dann nicht mehr die gewünschten paar cm (bei 10cm Vorfach ca. 5cm, wenn perfekt gelotet) über Grund, sondern hängt irgendwo im Niemansland (80cm Vorfach ca. 50cm....).

Meine Montage sieht folgendermaßen aus (Teltowkanal, Berlin):

9,3m Stipprute, bei ca. 4m wird abgesteckt.
Feststellpose (meistens Pokalpose, variiert zwischen 2 und 5g, je nach Wetter und Strömung), dann lange Zeit nichts, Tropfenblei (je nach Gewicht der Pose zwischen 1 und 4g), dann das restliche Gramm in kleinen Schrotbleien unmittelbar über dem Vorfach, damit das schnell runtergeht (keine kleinen Plötzen, Ukels...) und nicht von der Strömung durchgewedelt wird. Meist 12-14er Haken.


----------



## PierreNoel (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was ist die ideale Stipp-Montage?*

Kinder ?

Was erzählt ihr dem junge da ?

Klar gibt es ne Standardmontage.

Pose 2-3 Gramm, schrotbleie, dann nen kleinen leichten wirbel dran, Pose austarrieren, wahlweise Vorfach dran, in welcher länge auch immer. Fertig.

Was spricht gegen einen wirbel ? Jeder Stipper den in Gewässern fischt in denen es auch mal nen Hänger geben kann, mag wirbel.

Welchen Nachteil sollen die haben ? (in den letzen 40 Jahren) ist mir noch nix aufgefallen)

ein grinsender Pierre.


----------



## tdh (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was ist die ideale Stipp-Montage?*

Er ist bei klarem Wasser abschreckend, er "zerstört" die Feinheit bei einer Stippmontage, er... (habe ich mir alles sagen lassen), außerdem gibt es weniger Widerstand ohne Wirbel.

Was bringen ihm 3g bei einer schnellen Strömung?


----------



## Tricast (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was ist die ideale Stipp-Montage?*

Jeder kann ja machen was er will, das ist doch das schöne hier bei uns; man kann ja auch das Vorfach in einen Karbiner einhängen, das ist noch einfacher. Standard ist aber: An der Rollenrute wird das Vorfach in einen Wirbel eingeschlauft, an der Stippe oder Kopfrute wird das Vorfach Schlaufe in Schlaufe verbunden.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Molke-Drink (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was ist die ideale Stipp-Montage?*

Kommt drauf an,wenn du mit ner Kopfstange fischt,ist deine Schnur ja meist kürzer als die Rute,beim rausheben,entdrahlt die Schnur dann ja sofort wieder(wenn sie überhaupt man verdrahlt).also bräuchte man schonmal kein Unnützes Kram wie einen WIrbel!


----------



## PierreNoel (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was ist die ideale Stipp-Montage?*

grins, wat ihr so alles wisst............ ich halte mich mal zurück aus der "expertenrunde"


----------



## Köfi83 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was ist die ideale Stipp-Montage?*

Hallo zusammen

Also ich würde mich erstmal fragen wer heute noch vor allem von uns jüngeren mit einer 7-15m langen Kopfrute Angelt, ICH NICHT.#c
Finde das Blödsinn!! 
Ne 4m Stippe (feine aktion in der Spitze) erfüllt voll und ganz den Zweck für die man solche Ruten braucht, mit denen kann man so ziemlich alles fangen, außer vielleicht die Kapitalen.

Habe noch nie meine Köderfische egal ob groß oder kleine mit ner Kopfrute gefischt.#d

Und dann muss ich PIERRE NOEL recht geben.

Standard Stippmontage wenn man nicht gerade ein Kopfrutenungetüm hat ist:

Feststell oder Laufpose (Wackler) Blei, Wirbel, Vorfach und wer will kann an dem Vorfach (länge 40-60cm) auch noch kleine Bleie befestigen.
Hakengröße je nachdem wie groß die Fische sein sollen ich nehme meist 12-16er.

Das wäre so meine enfachste form der Stippangelei und ich hatte noch nie Probleme.

Grüß Köfi#6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was ist die ideale Stipp-Montage?*

Das ist meine Standardmontage:
10er Hauptschnur, Feststellpose (in der Strömung rund, im Stillwasser länglich), Laufblei, Stopper aus einem Stück Ventilgummi, Schlaufe

8er Vorfach (eingeschlauft) mit 2-3 winzigen Bleischroten. 16-er bis 18er Haken.


EIn Wirbel ist unnötig, aber stört wohl auch nicht großartig.


----------

